# Got hired by MAC yayyy :-D Fabulous feline look 4 y'all



## macfabulous (Oct 11, 2010)

soooo i got the phonecall this morning saying i have been hired after a 5 month process i am so relieved lol, anyhoo this is the look i wore to the interview although these pics were taken after in the evening after some heavy rain so it doesnt look as good as it did, oh wellllll lol not to mention i took the pics on my rubbish blackberry so sorry about the quality guys :-(  xxxxxx


WHAT I USED:

EYES
MAC untitled paint
MAC blackground p/p
MAC burmese beauty quad (all colours)
MAC cork e/s
MAC carbon e/s
MAC pure show superslick liner (LOVE IT)
MAC blacktrack f/l
MAC 7 lashes
MAC fibrerich m/c


FACE
MAC fix+
MAC pro longwear foundation
MAC MSFN
MAC utterly game mineralize blush
MAC light over dark mineralize blush (highlighter side)
MAC studio finish concealer


LIPS
MAC hover l/l
MAC drive me wild l/s
MAC schemer l/s


----------



## internetchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the job!


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *internetchick* 

 
_Congrats on the job!_

 

thank u


----------



## Chrystia (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome to the MAC family! You'll have so much fun!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the job!!  I have to say, I love the liner + the big brows on you.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 11, 2010)

Love the eyes! And congradulations


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new job! It took about 5 months for me too, what a process,but well worth the wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great look, Welcome to the family!


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow it's so pretty! I love how defined it is no suprise that you got the MAC job. Congrats


----------



## aradhana (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats on the job!

love the lip combo...and your brows are fierce!


----------



## standardseries (Oct 11, 2010)

Lovely look!!  Congrats on the job =)


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new job! Have fun!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks awesome! CONGRATS & Good luck girlie


----------



## User67 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the family


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank u guys so much xxx


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats girl!!


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_




Congrats on the new job! It took about 5 months for me too, what a process,but well worth the wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great look, Welcome to the family!_

 
awwww thank u! yh i cant even believe how long its been lol


----------



## shootout (Oct 14, 2010)

congrats! great look btw


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 14, 2010)

so gorgeous!

  	congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats gorgeous!! We're both newbies to the family!!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

Gorgeous and congrats on the job. Your look kinda reminds me of Aaliyah!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 19, 2010)

gorgeous makeup! Congrats on the new job


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 19, 2010)

congrats doll!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 20, 2010)

How exciting!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 20, 2010)

StilettoXOXO said:


> Gorgeous and congrats on the job. Your look kinda reminds me of Aaliyah!


 
	lol thanks! believe it or not i get it all the time


----------



## macfabulous (Oct 21, 2010)

_LaDolceVita_ said:


> Congrats gorgeous!! We're both newbies to the family!!


 
	yayyyyy for us xxx


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations on getting hired!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice look, congratulations on the job and all the best.


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Nov 16, 2010)

congrats on the job!!!! this is a nice look, def. wanna try this


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 16, 2010)

congrats welcome to the family i applied awhile back it took me 6 months to get my interview and 1 month for me to start its well worth the wait trust me you will love it


----------

